# diventerò un diamante



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

Per alcuni è raccapricciante, per altri romantico, per altri semplicemente stupido. In ogni caso sta diventando un business, da quando la società “Algordanza” si è inventata di trasformare il 2% di carbonio di un corpo che resiste alla cremazione, in un diamante per ricordare. Mentre il colore, dal bianco al blu scuro dipende dal boro contenuto nelle ossa…


Da http://www.boredpanda.com






Un uomo parte per un viaggio negli Stati Uniti e si porta con sé la nonna. O quel che ne resta. Defunta da poco, il nipote aveva trasformato i suoi resti in un anello da indossare e tenere sempre con sè.




View attachment 9326

Per alcuni è decisamente raccapricciante. Per altri è romantico. Per altri semplicemente stupido. In ogni caso sta diventando un business, da quando “Algordanza”, una società svizzera, se ne è inventata una nuova per commemorare i defunti. Le ceneri dei propri cari vengono compresse e surriscaldate e trasformate in un diamante scintillante da indossare la sera.



Il corpo umano è formato da un 18% di carbonio. Il 2% di questo carbonio resiste alla cremazione, ed è questo carbonio che Algordanza utilizza per creare i cristalli. Un processo chimico estrae il carbonio dalle ceneri, riscaldato e convertito in grafite, che ha suo volta viene cotta (a 1.400 gradi) e compressa.



Il colore del diamante, che può variare dal bianco al blu scuro, dipende dal boro contenuto nelle ceneri del defunto. I prezzi partono da 4.259 franchi svizzeri (circa 3.500 euro).


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

dunque i diamanti si possono fabbricare? che delusione!


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

faber diceva che non ci nasceva niente ma il contrario sì


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2014)

Quanto mi piacerebbe diventare un diamante...


----------

